# Question About Being Saved



## Deep (: (Aug 4, 2009)

i have started reading the Sri Guru Granth Sahib and i would like to clarify something . i am aware that once somebody is saved , they and their family , descendants and ancestors , also become saved . but does that apply to non-blood related members ?

thank you


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 4, 2009)

Deep ji

what do you mean by saved?


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 5, 2009)

Sinister ji

A Christian video cannot be posted in the gurmat vichaar section of this Sikh forum. I have moved your response to the interfaith dialogs under the title, What does it mean to be saved? 

The question by thread starter deep  ji was very clearly about the meaning of "saved" in the context of Guruji's Shabads. Let's keep the discussion on that unambiguous path. If anyone needs an explanation of the meaning of "gurmat vichaar" please send me a private message.

Thank you: Narayanjot Kaur


----------



## Deep (: (Aug 5, 2009)

hmm .. well i guess i wasnt clear enough . saved meaning becoming one with God . 

( Page 101 )
ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
 माझ महला ५ ॥ 
 Mājẖ mėhlā 5. 
 Maajh, Fifth Mehl: 

 ਨਿਧਿ  ਸਿਧਿ  ਰਿਧਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਮੇਰੈ  ॥ 
 निधि सिधि रिधि हरि हरि हरि मेरै ॥ 
 Niḏẖ siḏẖ riḏẖ har har har merai. 
 My Lord, Har, Har, Har, is the nine treasures, the supernatural spiritual powers of the Siddhas, wealth and prosperity. 

 ਜਨਮੁ  ਪਦਾਰਥੁ  ਗਹਿਰ  ਗੰਭੀਰੈ  ॥ 
 जनमु पदारथु गहिर ग्मभीरै ॥ 
 Janam paḏārath gahir gambẖīrai. 
 He is the Deep and Profound Treasure of Life. 

 ਲਾਖ  ਕੋਟ  ਖੁਸੀਆ  ਰੰਗ  ਰਾਵੈ  ਜੋ  ਗੁਰ  ਲਾਗਾ  ਪਾਈ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
 लाख कोट खुसीआ रंग रावै जो गुर लागा पाई जीउ ॥१॥ 
 Lākẖ kot kẖusī▫ā rang rāvai jo gur lāgā pā▫ī jī▫o. ||1|| 
 Hundreds of thousands, even millions of pleasures and delights are enjoyed by one who falls at the Guru's Feet. ||1|| 

 ਦਰਸਨੁ  ਪੇਖਤ  ਭਏ  ਪੁਨੀਤਾ  ॥ 
 दरसनु पेखत भए पुनीता ॥ 
 Ḏarsan pekẖaṯ bẖa▫e punīṯā. 
 Gazing upon the Blessed Vision of His Darshan, all are sanctified, 

 ਸਗਲ  ਉਧਾਰੇ  ਭਾਈ  ਮੀਤਾ  ॥ 
 सगल उधारे भाई मीता ॥ 
 Sagal uḏẖāre bẖā▫ī mīṯā. 
 and all family and friends are saved.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 5, 2009)

imho..the Bhai, Meeta etc are not "friends and families and blood relations.."..these are the SOUL MATES..the SANGAT that enjoys Naam japp together...the "family of beleivers" in Gurmatt that TOIL together to Go the way of Gurmatt.
Gurbani is amply clear in too many places that NO ONE...repeat NO ONE...is helped except the ONE WHO HELPS HIMSELF. What will FOLLOW us to the "other side" are the Naam japp, Good deeds, good karams, the Dya that we showed, the Compassion that we cultivated, honesty, truthful living of Gurmatt that we practised... NOT our Jaat, high birth, family connections, honours bestowed by Kings and Presidents, siropas given by SGPC presidents of Takhat jathedars !!! ALL THOSE will be left BEHIND...burned in the Cremation Ground..or left hanging behind our bedroom doors !! The ONLY THING that will accompany US in His Dargah Darbar..will be NAAM that we LIVED.
IN Gurmatt/Sikhi there is NO CONCEPT..of.."be baptised..and you are Saved..Accept Jesus in your heart..and you are Saved..become Amrtidharee..and you are Saved...Say the Kalma and you are Saved....NO SUCH THING. In Gurmatt/Sikhi..its YOUR LIVING the TRUTHFUL LIVING that COUNTS...and No one can do that for you or on your behalf.
IN Gurmatt we DONT aspire to be "saved"..or go to "heaven..or..anything like that..we look forard to being JEEWAN MUKT..FREE of Frra of Death while ALIVE..free of all FEARS...in LOVE with the Creator..and to MERGE with HIM...be like Him...follow His Laws..Will..hukm...to the exclusion of everything else...:welcome:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 5, 2009)

*Salvation is part of the religions that believe in Hell and Heaven.Hell and Heaven are in those dogmatic religions where punishment and vengeance are part and parcel of the doctrines. 

Salvation is only needed  where love is missing. It is sad to notice that this dogmatic god wants his followers to be sinners, hence in trouble so he the only one could save them.Nice self-fulfilling prophecy for the blind ignorant.

Sikhi is not about salvation because it is based on love. Our 10th Guru put it beautifully:

Jin Prem keeoh, tinh he PRABH payeio.

" Love is the only connection between oneself and THE ONE- IK ONG KAAR."

*Tejwant Singh


----------



## Deep (: (Aug 5, 2009)

im sorry , all of you have seemed to confuse me more than i had already been .


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 5, 2009)

deep ji

The problem that you are encountering comes from the translation of the word "udhare."

Let's take that one line from the shabad apart. 

ਸਗਲ  ਉਧਾਰੇ  ਭਾਈ  ਮੀਤਾ  ॥ 
 Sagal uḏẖāre bẖā▫ī mīṯā. 
and all family and friends are saved. 




 Sagal = all
 bhai = brother/s or your brethren, your kinfolk, your family
 mita = those who are connected to you in a close way, your friends and associates (could be your sangat, those who share devotion with you)
 udhare  = means "saved" but it also means redeemed, liberated, discharged and rescued.
 
The translator chose to translate "udhare" using the word "saved" but "saved" in that line implies the other meanings I have listed.  I like the word rescued.

Let's put the line back together again. 

 The person who gains darshan (the Blessed Vision) of the satguru, is rescued
Sagal uḏẖāre bẖā▫ī mīṯā. meaning and rescued are  all his brethren (kin, family) and all of those connected to him (friends, sangat).

Rescued from what? Further in the shabad comes the answer. 

 ਅਨਦੁ ਭਇਆ ਨਿਕਸੀ ਸਭ ਪੀਰਾ ਸਗਲ ਬਿਨਾਸੇ ਦਰਦਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
anadh bhaeiaa nikasee sabh peeraa sagal binaasae dharadhaa jeeo ||2||
I am filled with bliss, and all my pains have been taken away. All my suffering has been dispelled. ||2||
 
 ਜਿਸ ਕਾ ਅੰਗੁ ਕਰੇ ਮੇਰਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ॥ਸੋ ਮੁਕਤਾ ਸਾਗਰ ਸੰਸਾਰਾ ॥ 
jis kaa ang karae maeraa piaaraa || so mukathaa saagar sansaaraa ||
One who has my Beloved on his side, is liberated from the world-ocean.
 
 ਸਤਿ ਕਰੇ ਜਿਨਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਪਛਾਤਾ ਸੋ ਕਾਹੇ ਕਉ ਡਰਦਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
sath karae jin guroo pashhaathaa so kaahae ko ddaradhaa jeeo ||3||
One who recognizes the Guru practices Truth; why should he be afraid? ||3||
 
 ਜਬ ਤੇ ਸਾਧੂ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਪਾਏ ॥ਗੁਰ ਭੇਟਤ ਹਉ ਗਈ ਬਲਾਏ ॥ 
jab thae saadhhoo sangath paaeae || gur bhaettath ho gee balaaeae ||
Since I found the Company of the Holy and met the Guru, the demon of pride has departed.

 ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਹਰਿ ਗਾਵੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਢਾਕਿ ਲੀਆ ਮੇਰਾ ਪੜਦਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੧੭॥੨੪॥ 
saas saas har gaavai naanak sathigur dtaak leeaa maeraa parradhaa jeeo ||4||17||24||
All will be rescued from the pain and suffering of existence, from pride, from fear of the world ocean. 

When you read a shabad you have to think of how every several lines  will build upon the theme that unifies the entire shabad. In the case of this shabad, all of page 101 continues the theme of how to find bliss by being rescued from the false pride that keeps us trapped in the pain that comes from the world ocean.

Hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 5, 2009)

Narayanjot ji,

Guru Fateh.

Wonderfully explained.

Thanks for the great way of putting it.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Satyaban (Aug 5, 2009)

How do you define this "love" that is missing? How do you mean it is missing?

Peace
Satyaban


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 6, 2009)

Satyaban ji

Where in the thread does someone say that love is missing? I can't find it. Thanks for the help.

Later: I see it. Sorry about that.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 6, 2009)

Satayban ji,

Guru Fateh.

Your write:



> How do you define this "love" that is missing? How do you mean it is missing?


I think your post is addressed to me if I am not mistaken. Next time, I would appreciate if you could address the people by their names when asking questions which can eliminate the guessing games and it is the right thing to do when one wants to interact.

Please explain with concrete examples where  is the love when  religions create a REAL place called HELL, which is called NARAK in Hinduism and throw people in the Lake of Fire or call people infidels, unbelievers if they do not adhere to their dogmatic doctrines in order to be saved?

Where is the love when people of these religions believe in curses and evil spells for others who do not follow their beliefs?

Where is the love when people are divided into different castes and the low caste people are not even allowed to enter the temples to worship? 

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Deep (: (Aug 6, 2009)

wonderful . thank you 
that's what i had been thinking but i wasnt sure


----------



## Satyaban (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry for the delay.

Telvant ji

I asked you to better define the love you were talking about and no more.

Peace
Satyaban


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 9, 2009)

Satyaban said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Telvant ji
> 
> ...



Satyaban ji,

Guru Fateh.

 I hope your modem is back and running and it is thunderstorms proof, the ones we get on the outside and the inside, both works of the nature.

First of all, my name is not Telvant Singh. I am sure it is just a typo, and secondly, thanks for addressing the question to me. Now it is clear who the question was addressed to. My guess work does work sometimes.

Now getting back to your original post which is quite different from the one you posted now.

Here is your original post posted on 05-08-09:



> How do you define this "love" that is missing? How do you mean it is missing?


If you notice your original post, it says THIS "LOVE". the word LOVE is in quotes to which I responded to and still waiting for your response.

Your second post posted on 08-08-09:



> I asked you to better define the love you were talking about and no more.


If you notice in your above post, it has been changed from the original one. THIS "LOVE" has been changed by you to THE LOVE with LOVE having no quotes and it also sounds a bit testy, I have no idea what is the reason of this restlessness, the reasons only known to you. Care to share? 

Also, please share with us and elaborate what you really mean by the 2 different posts.

Lastly, I would like you to use search and read the threads and/ or the posts by the undersigned and you will discover what LOVE  with no quotes means according to SGGS, our ONLY GURU.

And, please do not forget to respond to my questions in your original post. Only by interacting openly and exchanging ideas we can become true seekers, learners, students.

Thanks & Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Satyaban (Aug 12, 2009)

Tejwant ji

Sorry for misspelling your name but obviously you know who I was addressing.
I think you confuse youself again by parsing words and semantics which take you of the subject being discussed. All I was asking for was more information on the "love", quotes to identify it as your word, you were speaking of. There is no reason to barage me with questions as you often do, whatsmore I don't know much about the other religions included at the begining.

Peace
Satyaban


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Aug 12, 2009)

*LOVE/ਭਾਉ*​ 
*ABSTRACT*​ 
The word Love is from Old English lufu, connected with Sanskrit lubh, 'to desire' and Latin lubere, 'to please’. It represents a strong feeling of personal affection, care, and desire for the well-being of another.

ਸਚੁ ਸਲਾਹਨਿ ਸੇ ਸਚੇ ਸਚਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਅਧਾਰੁ ॥ ਸਚੀ ਕਾਰ ਕਮਾਵਣੀ ਸਚੇ ਨਾਲਿ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥

_Sacẖ salāhan sė sacẖė sacẖā nām aḏẖār.Sachee Kaar Kamaavnee Sachay Naal Pi-aar._

Those who praise the True One are true; the True Name is their Support.One should act truthfully, in love with the True Akal Purkh.-----Guru Ramdas, Siri Raag, AGGS, Page, 34-6

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In Greek there are three words for love: 

1. First, 'agape' means the love of God for devotee, the love of devotee for God. It represents divine, unconditional, self-sacrificing, active, volitional, and thoughtful love, which encompasses the unselfish love of people for the others. This type of love (ਵਛਲ) is a primary characteristic of God's nature (ਬਿਰਦ) toward devotee. 

2. The second Greek word for love is 'philia' which is friendship or brotherly love.

3. The third Greek word for love is 'eros' meaning erotic love Lust/ਕਾਮਿ. It is also defined as deep, tender affection, romantic attraction, and a sense of oneness, intense desire, infatuation, sexual feelings, and emotional attachment. An enthusiastic predilection can also be called love. To love is to feel or express any of these.

There is difference between pleasure and happiness as there is between lust and love. Love is long lasting bliss or happiness creating bondage and attachment. Lust and pleasure on the other hand are transitory. Love as a universal and apparently inconsistent emotion seems almost incapable of definition. 

The meaning of love offers and explains that love is the most intense, clear, logical, and meaningful of all the relations. Since a very long time ago, people have searched for the meaning of love. But even the great philosophers, with their profound definitions, could not fully touch its true essence. Love is like an eternal flame, once it is lit, it will continue to burn for all time. It involves three key elements;

1. Emotions --how we feel about each other.

2. Ethics --how good or bad we are for each other.

3. Joys --how much we satisfy or dissatisfy each other.

Love is patient and kind. It is not jealous or boastful. Nor is it arrogant or rude. Love does not insist on its own way. So it is not irritable or resentful. It does not rejoice at a wrong, but rejoices in the right. Love bears all things; believes all things; hopes all things; endures all things. 

You can search throughout the entire universe for someone who is more deserving of your love and affection than you are yourself, and that person is not to be found anywhere. You yourself, as much as anybody in the entire universe deserve your love and affection as well as God Itself. God responds to devotional love by love to Its devotees. This is Its innate nature, as expressed in the following hymns;

ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲੁ ਹਰਿ ਬਿਰਦੁ ਹੈ ਹਰਿ ਲਾਜ ਰਖਾਇਆ ॥

_Bhagat Vachhal Har Birad Hai Har Laaj Rakhaa-i-aa._

It is the Akal Purkh's innate natura to love Its devotees. O, God, please preserve my honor.-----Guru Ramdas, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 449-6

ਭਗਤ ਵਛਲੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਬਿਰਦੁ ਰਖਾਇਆ ਜੀਉ ॥

_Bhagat Vachhal Tayraa Birad Rakhaa-i-aa Jee-ou._

You are the Lover of Your devotees; this is Your innate Nature.-----Guru Arjan Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 216-15

ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲ ਅਨਾਥ ਨਾਥੇ ਸਰਣਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਪੁਰਖ ਅਚੁਤਹ ॥

_Bhagat Vachal Anaath Naathay Saran Nanak Purakh Achuteh._

God is the Lover of Its devotees, the Master of the master less. Nanak has entered the sanctuary of the imperishable primal Akal Purkh.-----Guru Arjan, Sahs Kriti Slokes, AGGS, Page, 1358-18

There is difference;

• Between love and infatuation?
• Between love and attraction?
• Between love and sexual desire? 
• Between love and friendship? 
• Between sex and intimacy? 
• Between a good relationship and one that is only pleasurable?

Love is of two kinds;

1. *Divine or spiritual love* is without duality and is the basis of Sikh Faith. Sikh Gurus explained the spiritual love by exemplifying the God as Husband, though God does not have a gender, and individual conscience as bride indicating the purity of this devotional love coming from the depth of the heart/mind with complete inner cleanliness;

Guru Nanak ponders on it in Raag Maru;

ਕੋਈ ਆਖੈ ਭੂਤਨਾ ਕੋ ਕਹੈ ਬੇਤਾਲਾ ॥ ਕੋਈ ਆਖੈ ਆਦਮੀ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਵੇਚਾਰਾ ॥ ਭਇਆ ਦਿਵਾਨਾ ਸਾਹ ਕਾ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਬਉਰਾਨਾ ॥ ਹਉ ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਜਾਨਾ ॥ ਤਉ ਦੇਵਾਨਾ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਜਾ ਭੈ ਦੇਵਾਨਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ ਏਕੀ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਬਾਹਰਾ ਦੂਜਾ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਜਾਣੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ ਤਉ ਦੇਵਾਨਾ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਜਾ ਏਕਾ ਕਾਰ ਕਮਾਇ ॥ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਪਛਾਣੈ ਖਸਮ ਕਾ ਦੂਜੀ ਅਵਰ ਸਿਆਣਪ ਕਾਇ ॥ ਤਉ ਦੇਵਾਨਾ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਜਾ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਧਰੇ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥ ਮੰਦਾ ਜਾਣੈ ਆਪ ਕਉ ਅਵਰੁ ਭਲਾ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ ॥

_Ko&shy;ī ākẖai bẖūṯnā ko kahai bėṯālā. Ko&shy;ī ākẖai āḏmī Nānak vėcẖārā. Bẖa&shy;i&shy;ā ḏivānā sāh kā Nānak ba&shy;urānā. Ha&shy;o har bin avar na jānā. Ŧa&shy;o ḏėvānā jāṇī&shy;ai jā bẖai ḏėvānā ho&shy;ė. Ėkī sāhib bāhrā ḏūjā avar na jāṇai ko&shy;ė. Ŧa&shy;o ḏėvānā jāṇī&shy;ai jā ėkā kār kamā&shy;ė. Hukam pacẖẖāṇai kẖasam kā ḏūjī avar si&shy;āṇap kā&shy;ė. Ŧa&shy;o ḏėvānā jāṇī&shy;ai jā sāhib ḏẖarė pi&shy;ār. Manḏā jāṇai āp ka&shy;o avar bẖalā sansār._ 

Some call him a ghost; some say that he is a demon. Some call him a mere mortal; O, poor Nanak! Crazy Nanak has gone insane, after his Akal Purkh, the King. I know of none other than the It. He alone is known to be insane, when he goes insane with the Fear of God. He recognizes none other than the One Master. He alone is known to be insane, if he works for the One Akal Purkh. Recognizing the Hukam, the Command of his Master, what other cleverness is there? He alone is known to be insane, when he falls in love with his Akal Purkh. He sees himself as bad and all the rest of the world as good.-----Guru Nanak, Raag Maru, AGGS, Page, 991

Guru Angad comments on it in Raag Asa;

ਏਹ ਕਿਨੇਹੀ ਆਸਕੀ ਦੂਜੈ ਲਗੈ ਜਾਇ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਆਸਕੁ ਕਾਂਢੀਐ ਸਦ ਹੀ ਰਹੈ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ ਚੰਗੈ ਚੰਗਾ ਕਰਿ ਮੰਨੇ ਮੰਦੈ ਮੰਦਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ ਆਸਕੁ ਏਹੁ ਨ ਆਖੀਐ ਜਿ ਲੇਖੈ ਵਰਤੈ ਸੋਇ ॥

_Ayh Kinay-hee Aaskee Doojai Lagai Jaa-ey, Nanak Aasak Kandhee-aa Sad He Rahai Samaa-ey, Changai Changaa Kar Manay Mandai Mandaa Hoey, Aasak Ayh Na Aakhee-ai Je Laykhai Vartai Soey._ 

What sort of love is this, which clings to duality Nanak, he alone is called a lover, who remains forever immersed in absorption. But one who feels good only when good is done for him, and feels bad when things go badly – is not called a lover. He trades only for his own account.-----Guru Angad, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 474-4 & 5

ਕਹਾ ਭਯੋ ਦੋਊ ਲੋਚਨ ਮੂੰਦਕੈ ਬੈਠਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਬਕ ਧਯਾਨ ਲਗਾਇਓ ॥ ਬਾਸੁ ਕੀਓ ਬਿਖਿਆਨ ਸੋ ਬੈਠ ਕੈ ਐਸੇ ਹੀ ਐਸ ਸੁ ਬੈਸ ਬਤਾਇਓ ॥ ਸਾਚੁ ਕਹੌ ਸੁਨ ਲੇਹੁ ਸਭੈ ਜਿਨ ਪੇ੍ਮ ਕੀਉ ਤਿਨ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਭੁ ਪਾਇਓ ॥ ੯ ॥ ੨੯ ॥

_Kaha Bhaeo Douo Lochan Moondkay Baith Rehio Bak Dhayan Lagaio, Baas Keo Bikhian Se Baith Ke Ais So Bais Bataio,Saach Kahou Sun Leh Sabhai Jin Prem Kio Tin He Prabh Paio._

What if you close your eyes and sit in meditation like a crane/heron; take ablutions in the seven seas- but this way you loose both this world and the next; if one continues to indulge in sinful things, he wastes his life; Let all listen to the truth I proclaim- only he who loves attains the Akal Purkh.-----Guru Gobind Singh, Akal Ustit, D.G. Page, 14-15

ਜੈਸੇ ਬਿਖੈ ਹੇਤ ਪਰ ਨਾਰੀ ॥ ਐਸੇ ਨਾਮੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਮੁਰਾਰੀ ॥ 

_Jaise bikẖai heṯ par nārī. Aise nāme parīṯ murārī. _


As the man driven by sex wants another man's wife, so does Naam Dev love the God.-----Nam Dev, Raag Gond, AGGS, Page, 874-4

*2. Physical love or bondage/ਬੰਧਨ (Lust/ਕਾਮਿ)--* of parents, siblings, spouse, children, friends, society, and even pets etc.

Love between soul and body;

ਕਾਇਆ ਹੰਸ ਕਿਆ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਹੈ ਜਿ ਪਇਆ ਹੀ ਛਡਿ ਜਾਇ ॥

_Kaaeia Hans Kia Preet Hai Peiaa Hee Chadd Jaaey._

What love is this between the body and soul, which ends when the body falls?-----Guru Amardas, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 510-19

Love between parents, siblings, and a relative is an attachment (ਬੰਧਨ) and is of no use in spiritual sense;

ਮਾਤਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਸਭੁ ਹੇਤੁ ਹੈ ਹੇਤੇ ਪਲਚਾਈ ਰਾਮ ॥

_Maataa Pitaa Sabh Hayt Hai Haytay Palchaa-ee Raam._

Mother and father -- all are subject to this love and are entangled in this love.-----Guru Amardas, Raag Vadhans, AGGS, Page, 571-11

ਮਨਮੁਖੁ ਮੋਹਿ ਵਿਆਪਿਆ ਬੈਰਾਗੁ ਉਦਾਸੀ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ ਸਤਗੁਰੁ ਸੇਵਿ ਮੋਹੁ ਪਰਜਲੈ ਘਰ ਹੀ ਮਾਹਿ ਉਦਾਸਾ ॥ 

_Manmukh Moh Viaapiaa Bairag Udasee Na Hoey, Satgur Sayv Moh Parjaalai Ghar He Maa-eh Oudaasaa._

The self-willed person is engrossed in the love of worldly pleasures and falsehood. He cannot cultivate love for the Truth. The Guru willed rid themselves of worldly love of passion through the service of the Guru and enjoy the bliss of Akal Purkh’s love.-----Guru Amardas, Siri Raag, AGGS, Page, 29-10 & 12

*Conclusion:*

In Sikh Thought we are looking for the Love of True Naam with deliberation, understanding, and its reflection in daily life, which can be relished. All other kinds of love are false (ਕੂੜ). The Will of the God blesses the love of True Naam to the true devotee (ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ). When one is blessed with Its Grace he is protected from the beginning to the end.

ਆਦਿ ਮਧਿ ਜੋ ਅੰਤਿ ਨਿਬਾਹੈ ॥ ਸੋ ਸਾਜਨੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨੁ ਚਾਹੈ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਸਦਾ ਸੰਗਿ ਚਾਲੈ ॥ ਦਇਆਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਪੂਰਨ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲੈ ॥ 
_Aad Madh Jo Unt Nibahai, So Saajan Mayra Man Chaahai, Har Kee Preet Sadaa Sung Chaalai, Diyaal Purkh Pooran Pritpalai._

My heart seeks after such a friend, who shall stand by me in the beginning, middle, and at the end. The Akal Purkh’s love for us lasts for ever. The compassionate, eternally supreme Master is our cherisher.-----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 240

Bhagat Ravidas explains his devotional love for God in Raag Sorath;

ਜਉ ਤੁਮ ਗਿਰਿਵਰ ਤਉ ਹਮ ਮੋਰਾ ॥ਜਉ ਤੁਮ ਚੰਦ ਤਉ ਹਮ ਭਏ ਹੈ ਚਕੋਰਾ ॥ਜਉ ਤੁਮ ਦੀਵਰਾ ਤਉ ਹਮ ਬਾਤੀ ॥ਜਉ ਤੁਮ ਤੀਰਥ ਤਉ ਹਮ ਜਾਤੀ ॥ਸਾਚੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਹਮ ਤੁਮ ਸਿਉ ਜੋਰੀ ॥ਤੁਮ ਸਿਉ ਜੋਰਿ ਅਵਰ ਸੰਗਿ ਤੋਰੀ ॥

_Jaou Tum Girivar Taou Ham Moraa, Jaou Tum Chand Taou Ham Bha-ay Hai Chakoraa, Jaou Tum Deevraa Taou Ham Baatee, Jaou Tum Tirath Taou Ham Jaatee, Saachee Pareet Ham Tum Si-o Joree, Tum Si-o Jor Avar Sang Toree._

If You are the mountain, God, then I am the pea{censored}. If You are the moon, then I am the partridge in love with it. If You are the lamp, then I am the wick. If You are the sacred place of pilgrimage, then I am the pilgrim. I am joined in true love with You, Akal Purkh. I am joined with You, and I have broken with all others.-----Ravidas, Raag Sorath, AGGS, Page, 658

Virinder S Grewal


----------

